# Weirdest Rodent Ever?



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm sure a lot of you have seen these before, but you have to admit, they're crazy looking! The Springhare;










































And I know this next one is stuffed, but Lordy it's ridiculous looking!


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

kinda reminds me of a hairy t-rex..


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

aww i think there cute :flrt: that stuffed one is plain freeky though :lol2:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> aww i think there cute :flrt: that stuffed one is plain freeky though :lol2:


Ha ha, I know! The stuffed one is gross, the way they have its mouth pulled back like that!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They're lovely critters


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

aww so cute:flrt:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Are you serious guys? I love most rodents, but these guys are a bit to funny lookin' for my taste! It's like someone put a rabbit, a kangaroo and a gibbon in a blender.
(Figuratively of course!) And look at that big honkin' nose!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

looks like a gerbil x rabbit :lol2: + foxes tail HEHE


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Aww! How can you not think that second pic is the cutest thing ever. They have these at a zoo near me, I really, really want one.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

aaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Aww! How can you not think that second pic is the cutest thing ever. They have these at a zoo near me, I really, really want one.


:lol2: I just find them a little bit disconcerting. It's like... what is it???


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Duh. Its a Springhare. :Na_Na_Na_Na: LOL yes they do look weird, but nowhere NEAR as weird as these:

http://kusawake.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/longearedjerboa.jpg


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Duh. Its a Springhare. :Na_Na_Na_Na: LOL yes they do look weird, but nowhere NEAR as weird as these:
> 
> http://kusawake.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/longearedjerboa.jpg


:lol2:

You know I actually find all jerboas very cute!
Have you seen this video;

YouTube - pygmy jerboa?????

Cutest thing EVER!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww those Springhares are soo cute

The Pygmy jerboa video had me wetting myself laughing, especially the midway bit!


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

:lol2: I know!


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Aww! How can you not think that second pic is the cutest thing ever. They have these at a zoo near me, I really, really want one.


OOOOHHHHH ZOO!!! Where abouts are you and which Zoo? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I LOVE jerboas!!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww I think they are cute!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

J-Williams said:


> OOOOHHHHH ZOO!!! Where abouts are you and which Zoo? :mf_dribble:


I'm in Scotland I'm afraid! Its the Five Sisters Zoo in West Calder.

(And yes i think jerboas are cute too, still think they are weirder looking than springhares though!)


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> (And yes i think jerboas are cute too, still think they are weirder looking than springhares though!)


Really? Did you see the video?
Jerboas are at least cuter! 

Looks at these ones too;

YouTube - baluchistan pygmy jerboa?babys

:flrt:


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

omg they are sooooo cute but the last one made me pmsl loll thats gotto be the funniest thing ive ever seen :lol2:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

gizmossister said:


> omg they are sooooo cute but the last one made me pmsl loll thats gotto be the funniest thing ive ever seen :lol2:


lol, I know! When the little baby escapes and goes flying away from the mother, so cute!


----------

